

Flappy Bird had zero Facebook features - jonthepirate

Just a friendly reminder that when you make things people like, a viral crawl will naturally happen without a need to slather Facebook buttons everywhere.
======
anthony_franco
Actually, Flappy Bird did have Facebook sharing. And removing it then led to a
drop in virality. So, unfortunately, it proves the opposite is true.

[http://marketingland.com/viral-rise-fall-flappy-
bird-73479](http://marketingland.com/viral-rise-fall-flappy-bird-73479)

------
robzyb
But that doesn't mean that slathering Facebook buttons everywhere is
unhelpful.

~~~
RexRollman
Of course not, but it is unsightly and often unneeded.

I think apps should allow one to individually turn on and off social services.

------
deluvas
It did however have a share button after you've died, did it not? Never
pressed it, but I'm curious if that helped.

